# Trudnoća i porod > Nakon poroda >  Vjezbe nakon carskog

## aleksandra

Proslo mjesec i 20 dana od carskog.Stomak ostao ogroman,htjela bih pomalo vjezbati,a ne znam da li smijem?

----------


## vještičica

Mani gin rekao da smijem vježbati kad M napuni 6 mjeseci. Ja silno iščekivala da ona poraste, da vježbam i skinem ogroooman trbuh. U međuvremenu, dok je ona rasla, ja smršala   :Grin:   Sad sa njenih punih 7, ne vježbam   :Embarassed:

----------


## aleksandra

Tek nakon 6 mj.?Ja pomalo palnirala kako cu ici na aerobik i raditi trbusnjake.

----------


## vještičica

Pitaj ginića, meni je rečeno da ne vježbam do 6 mj, ne znači da to važi i za tebe   :Wink:

----------


## Thlaspi

*aleksandra* meni su rekli da moram vježbati trbušnjake svaki dan od 10. dana nakon sekcije tako da mi se što prije vratio tonus mišića (ima neke veze s carskim)... bila mi je fizijatrica na viziti i tako rekla... prvo lagano u krevetu dižeš samo gornji dio leđa a s vremenom pojačavaš intenzitet i broj ponavljanja... tako da vjerujem da ne možeš puno pogriješiti ako vježbaš pomalo (koliko ti tvoje tijelo dopusti)

----------


## Thlaspi

uh, zaboravila sam dodati tj. pitati gdje si rodila? ja na SD u Zg i rekli su mi da mogu nazvati tamo na odjel za fizikalnu terapiju ako imam kavih pitanja... možda da se probaš posavjetovati sa svojim ginićem i nekim fizijatrom (fizikalnim terapeutom) kod sebe?
sretno...  :Heart:

----------


## leonisa

mislim da je to individualno i da ti odgovor moze dati tvoj ginekolog nakon pregleda.
neki mogu zapoceti s vjezbama nakon 10 dana neki nakon 6mj.

----------


## duška

meni isto rečeno ne prije 6.mj ali ja pomalo vježbuckam kad imam vremena i to na sjedeć da ne preforsiram(jer vidim da od same dijete trbuh nebude otišao)

----------


## sbuczkow

aleksandra, ako ti je ostao ogroman trbuh, mozda su ti se razdvojili trbusni misici u trudnoci....? To se desilo meni. I danas, 7 mj. nakon poroda, trbuh kao u 7-8 mj trudnoce. To izgleda ovako otrpilike: http://www.nlm.nih.gov/medlineplus/e...ages/17155.htm
Dakle, imas uzduzno ispuspcenje duz trbuha. Izgleda kao nekakva kila...

----------


## leonisa

jap...meni se to dogodilo. i to od nevjezbanja. i imam kilu. i razdvojene trbusne.

----------


## Thlaspi

ideššš... kak to izgleda :shock: 

idem odmah napravit seriju trbušnjaka :D

----------


## Lady of the Lake

Meni je gin.kod prvog pregleda nakon 1.poroda rekao da sad mogu radit 'špagu' ako hoću  :Laughing:   To je bilo 6 tjedana nakon poroda. Mislim da ovo 6 mjeseci za vježbanje ne stoji. Ne naprezat se s podizanjem teškoga, to da. Vježbati treba.

----------


## aleksandra

Odlucila lagano vjezbati,a aerobik ce pricekati.

----------


## sbuczkow

> jap...meni se to dogodilo. i to od nevjezbanja. i imam kilu. i razdvojene trbusne.


Hm...i je li ti sad ista bolje kad je proslo vise od godine dana?

----------

